# Chevy Bowtie



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey guys I need some help in deciding if I should plastidip or vinyl my Chevy bowtie's.... I have an Autumn metallic cruze.. Would any autumn metallic owners with this mod please post pics so I can see how it looks???  Thanks in advance!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

either way is removable if you don't like


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

White plasti bowtie on Blue Topaz.


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

cronyjabrony said:


> either way is removable if you don't like


Yea you're right.. Just wanted to get a glimpse and see if its worth the trouble lol.


Sent from my iPhone 5


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> White plasti bowtie on Blue Topaz.


Looks very good on your cruze and color! Don't think it would look as good in Autumn Metallic tho... Love your tag btw!! Hilarious!


Sent from my iPhone 5


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I see a lot of people don't seem to like the factory finish on the bowtie, but I think the color goes very well with Autumn Metallic since it has a bit of a tan tone to it. Since I have the Cocoa/Light Neutral interior and tan/silver pinstripe on the outside, the factory gold matches really well.

IMO, if you want to change them, either go body color or black. Maybe you could get away with silver, but I don't think it'd have the same pop.


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I see a lot of people don't seem to like the factory finish on the bowtie, but I think the color goes very well with Autumn Metallic since it has a bit of a tan tone to it. Since I have the Cocoa/Light Neutral interior and tan/silver pinstripe on the outside, the factory gold matches really well.
> 
> IMO, if you want to change them, either go body color or black. Maybe you could get away with silver, but I don't think it'd have the same pop.


Honestly I like the original .. But I guess I'd like to give the black bowtie a shot .. See how it looks ... Anyone have any pictures of an Autumn metallic with it??


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I went with a subtle carbon fiber vinyl; type of material. It was easy to apply and then I took hobby knife (sharp razor) and I traced along the gap between the bowtie and it's chrome border. I did this for front and back. Back was a bit harder for some reason. Both came out very nice looking and still look good. I personally don't care for the plastidip look as it looks too flat. Plastidip will also require a lot of prep work where as the vinyl only required a nice cleaning with 91% alcohol. However, plastidip will be cheaper. I spent $7 on a can that could do 100 bowties and i spent $15 on vinyl that could do maybe 10.


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> I went with a subtle carbon fiber vinyl; type of material. It was easy to apply and then I took hobby knife (sharp razor) and I traced along the gap between the bowtie and it's chrome border. I did this for front and back. Back was a bit harder for some reason. Both came out very nice looking and still look good. I personally don't care for the plastidip look as it looks too flat. Plastidip will also require a lot of prep work where as the vinyl only required a nice cleaning with 91% alcohol. However, plastidip will be cheaper. I spent $7 on a can that could do 100 bowties and i spent $15 on vinyl that could do maybe 10.


Can you share a pic of how it came out??? That's what I don't like about the plastidip.. To flat.. I like the carbon fiber look and glossy... Do you have a website for the vinyl? Thanks!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

1. Back of car in my garage at night
2. Back of car in the day outside
3. Front of car in the day outside

I bought the vinyl at autozone. It was $15. However, my brother-in-law also tried to purchase the same vinyl as I did and ended up with some type of metallic crap. The stuff I got is not metallic, it's a nice vinyl. Trimbrite/Carbon fiber pattern adhesive film (T1850) | Stripe Kits and Decorative Film | AutoZone.com


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow that carbon fiber looks reallyyy nice ! Thanks men I'm definitely going this route!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

